# Water Wipeout



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Went ridding up in NH with some buddies last weekend at Jericho Mountain. One of the guys who has almost no riding experience hit this puddle a little too fast... on a rental quad  Anyway, no one was hurt, with the exception of my side from laughing so hard...


----------



## Div16 (Jan 22, 2012)

Not to laugh at the misfortunes of others, but I couldn't help it!
Seriously though, glad he wasn't hurt......physically. I'm sure his pride is a little scarred.

It was a funny video though. And for that I thank him.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice. He has some experience now. On a serious not I am glad that he is alright that could have been bad.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah that could have been bad, good thing cause it seems the guys up north like ya'll wear head gear way more than us down here, not sure why that is...more alcohol I suspect down here..:33:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad he had his gear on. How did the rental company feel about it lol


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

The bike didn't make out too bad considering... Nothing bent, a little water in the airbox, however, we prob. drained a 1/2 gal. from the CVT... While we were draining it, the guy that flipped/rented the machine was freaking out. He had just turned down the $25/day insurance for it like 2 hrs before... :yikes:He was sweatin it, but It all turned out fine .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... nice


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Funniest Home Videos - $10,000


----------

